# Engineering work egypt



## Homers (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys I am a marine engineer 10 years exp looking to move to Egypt preferably Cairo. Is there anyone out there in a similar background who could offer any advice please ?


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello Homers,
You put a good question about working in Egypt.
Egypt is a perfect place for any person with a good experience in his carrier and you will called an expert by the Egyptian thoughts but i need you to go Egypt as a tourist its double edged weapon you can gain two matters first is to know the cities and you can see the big running business where its going on. and second to be familiar with the people culture and habits.
I advice you regarding to your carrier to go for coastal cities like "Hurghada, Sharm Al sheikh and Alexandria."


----------

